# A headset issue (SteelSeries Siberia V2)



## CHiLLEN_AU (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

I recently brought a headset, which are SteelSeries Siberia V2 (came with the SteelSeries USB Soundcard 7.1 ).

I'm having trouble with getting the Mic to work. The Mic works fine when I plug it into the tower but if I plug it into the USB soundcard it 

won't work, also I can only get it to work on Skype(with it plugged into tower only).. it doesn't work on Team Speak for some reason.

I have screwed around with the sound settings to try and get it too work and unfortunately, I think I've messed up my play back settings, 

because when I play Battlefield 3, I can't recognize where the footsteps, explosions, shooting and voices are coming from. 

I own a crappy headset which I purchased from Hong Kong for $10 and I can at least recognize where sounds are coming from, so I'm guessing its 

something I have done when trying to fix the settings.

I have posted some pictures of my sound settings, if you could let me know what to set them as, please do.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

When it's connected to the tower, you would select the main chipset/mic input. If you use the USB connection, you have to select the USB chipset/mic input.

You may also have to select the corresponding input within the app itself.


----------

